# Shrimpcube with Amazonia I



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my redone cube tank with Ada Amazonia I. I can't find my box of rocks for it right now. It will change when I find them. For now I have some super red cherries in there until I can get some OEBTs. 








Here's the cherries feasting on some Ada food.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

this is red fire?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

These are cherry shrimp which I have been breeding to get a super red colour. Maybe with enough time they will breed to fire red.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Now you need some plants


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I only have 1 wpg so I added some hornwort for now. I need to find my Seiryu-seki first then I'll add more plants.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice what tank size is that?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a 12 gallon. It's 16"x16" and I can't remember the height but it's about 12".


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good,but you definitely needs some plants 
I can give you some java moss.

What do you plan to keep there? CRS, tigers?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I will be keeping OEBTs in there eventually. I have to finish placing the rocks before I add the plants. Thanks for the offer of java moss but I have flame moss.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that a mineral rock on the right? You don't really need mineral rock for cherry shrimps. It's not going to make them anymore red. As long as the cherry shrimp have the red genetics, they get their red from eating different kinds of algae.
Mineral rocks are usually used for crystal shrimps. To try give them a thicker white.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes that is a mineral rock on the right. Thanks for the advice. I thought the mineral rock would be beneficial for all low Ph shrimp. I will be adding OEBTs so I think I should leave the mineral rock in for them. I need to get a better light too, the one I have is only 15 watts. I will update as the tank progresses.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Yes that is a mineral rock on the right. Thanks for the advice. I thought the mineral rock would be beneficial for all low Ph shrimp. I will be adding OEBTs so I think I should leave the mineral rock in for them. I need to get a better light too, the one I have is only 15 watts. I will update as the tank progresses.


I thought tiger and crs would cross. btw where didyou got that mineral?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes CRS will cross with tigers that's how you get tibees. I have my CRS in 2 other tanks. 
I got the mineral rocks from Jiang604. I'm sure he will post an ad here before our next group order.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I will be keeping OEBTs in there eventually. I have to finish placing the rocks before I add the plants. Thanks for the offer of java moss but I have flame moss.


OEBT should be cute 
Are you planning to add more light or will stick to low-light tank and grow mosses?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Yes that is a mineral rock on the right. Thanks for the advice. I thought the mineral rock would be beneficial for all low Ph shrimp. I will be adding OEBTs so I think I should leave the mineral rock in for them. I need to get a better light too, the one I have is only 15 watts. I will update as the tank progresses.


As far as I know, they are NOT lowering pH.
Driftwood, leaves and Black Alder Cones will help with this.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I will be upgrading the light when I find a good one. 
The ADA Amazonia I lowers the Ph. Also there is a piece of driftwood and an almond leaf in there.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of the nicest ones so far


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

any updates Matt? plants?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I've added some lava rocks, pellia, hornwort, downoi and an unknown plant. I'll get some more pics soon.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's what it looks like so far


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Where did you get that downoi?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got it from Lucky's for $10.99.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to Lucky's tomorrow xD
even though I already have PH..
maybe getting some floating plants


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*lava rock*

Matt - wont the lava rock mess with the pH?

and what pH do the OEBT prefer ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The lava rock won't do anything to the water. They are very good for bacteria growth. The seriyu rocks will raise the Ph but the Amazonia I lowers it too much. Right now the Ph is 6.4. 
The oebt like a Ph around 7


----------

